# Buckeye



## Buckeyefisher7 (Mar 1, 2011)

what are some good baits/locations for catching carp at buckeye lake


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Man come & get em.Buckeye has more than it's share of carp.You can catch them on anything & everything.Wheaties made into a doughball is good,so is ryecrisp crackers.As for areas,when they are spawning around the marsh area,any of the lillypad areas,shallow water near canals.come and take all you want and some real monsters are there.


----------



## Buckeyefisher7 (Mar 1, 2011)

Alright man,thanks for the info


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Go over and fish off of papa boo's wall with some french fries and pizza crust


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

The Carp Angler's Group used to have an annual fish-in at Brooks Park, but it doesn't look like it made the CAG Ohio schedule this year.

The fish there have been easy to catch, but on the small side, but things may have changed since the last time I was there years ago. Chumming with sweet corn always seemed to work back then, but if you are willing to some reasearch, try oats pack (one can of old-fashioned oatmeal, one can of creamed corn and optional flavoring) on a feeder lead and fish with hair rigged maize or sweetcorn.


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

I've always had the best luck at Buckeye fishing with the wind blowing toward me - just about anywhere on the lake. Bait doesn't seem to matter too much - I normally use corn.


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 13, 2011)

> Go over and fish off of papa boo's wall with some french fries and pizza crust
> 
> Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=166687#ixzz1HX33O5bn


Unfair. You talking about pizza and fries (in which I love) and my Doctor told me to stay away from the stuff. I have a feeling that I'll be going against doctor's orders when I go to lunch.


----------



## gonefishin 50 (Jan 30, 2011)

anywhere on the lake is good. Corn flakes and strawberry jello doughball. You can make up one big ball before you leave the house, or make them as you need them on the bank. Carp love the stuff. good luck


----------

